# ·.¸¸.·¯`··._.· ( موسوعة بحوث قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ) `·.¸¸.·¯`··._.·



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*
سوف نفتتح هذا الموضوع المهم وهو موسوعة للأبحاث وعسى أن يفيد الجميع وأدعو كل من لديه بحث خارجي او حتى بحث التخرج الخاص به من وحدات صناعية او تكرير نفطي أو بتروكيمياويات أن يضعه لكي يفيد اخوانه المهندسين العرب وسوف أبدأ بوضع البحوث التي وجدتها وبالتتابع مع الشكر لكل من ساهم في وضع مايفيد اخوانه وله الأجر والثواب ....​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*Ammonia production​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*Acetone production​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*Acrylic acid production​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*Maleic anhydride production from n-butane​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*Styrene production​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*
إنتاج حامض اللبنيك من نفايات التصنيع الغذائي
Lactic acid production from food processing wastes
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215011.html​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*انتاج الوقود الحيوي من الطحالب​*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220389.html​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*
رسالة دكتوراه 
modeling, simulation, and optimization of
large-scale commercial desalination plants​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*
Extraction of Ginger Oleoresin from Ginger Root using Supercritical Carbon Dioxide​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مارس 2011)

*
تصميم وحدة لإنتاج الديزل الحيوي و استخدامه كطاقة بديلة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t250099.html​*


----------

